# dhcp client/server issue



## andrewf (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello all, i have set up an isc-dhcpd31 server on a freebsd 8.0 server on ethernet interface fxp0. When i restart the dhcpd server it seems to be configured and running okay, since it reports that the isc dhcpd server 31 is sending and listening on /Socket/fxp0. I have set up dhcpd.conf to issue ip addresses on the fxp0 interface for a subnet. 

I have an asus eeepc running ubuntu 9.04. I have configured this to take an automatically assigned IP address. When i connect my ethernet cable via a switch to the Freebsd server, no ip address is leased. I have troubleshot by issuing 

'dhclient eth0' on the asus eeepc. This produces output:

```
Listening on LPF/eth0/00:1e:....
Sending on LPF/eth0/00:1e:....
Sending on Socket/fallback
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
NO DHCPOFFERS received.
```
I have two NIC's installed on the Freebsd server. One is configured for external access to the internet. The other is this fxp0 which i have bound to a static ip address, 10.0.0.1 with subnet mask 255.255.255.0.

I have a few ideas about this. 

I read at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DHCP/x369.html about a DHCP server compatibility problem. From the output above, it can be seen that the dhclient broadcasts on 255.255.255.255. But the dhcpd 31 server broadcasts DHCPOFFER on 10.0.0.255. Is this the reason that the server is not communicating with the client? 

Or could it be that there is a dhclient running on fxp0 that is disrupting the server and preventing communication with the asus eeepc dhclient?

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2010)

Have a look with tcpdump(1). Then you can see what's going on.


----------



## jemate18 (Mar 20, 2010)

Can we see your /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf?

How about checking if it is running?

```
# ps ax | grep dhcp
```


----------

